# Moving Progress Update



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2021)

What did you do with the stuff in the before pics?


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)

It's in boxes at my new house or downstairs in a pile waiting for my Labor Day weekend sale.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)

A couple of guys came down from Bennington, VT this morning and bought my LP record album collection. They said they are starting a record store and needed something to get it going. Everyone was happy.   Those records were *HEAVY*. However, I think they scraped the stair railing carrying a box down, but hey, I'll probably be out in a month or so.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 22, 2021)

That roll top desk reminds me of the one  my step mother had.
I think  her son sold it  for $600 to antique dealer.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for the inspiration, I have a big job ahead.  Forty years worth, good thing I'm very much looking forward to the new place.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2021)

I cleaned the desk up a little:


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2021)

@debodun   I’d like to make a suggestion.  You love so many of your Knick knacks and pictures, but they get lost in the masses on display.   Get some nice shelves and only put about 1/4 or less on display at a time.  Pick a theme.  Set other boxes with the same or different theme aside and every three months, change out the display totally.  Less is more and you’ll eventually get to enjoy all of it.  

You can do the same with photos & pictures.  Only a few at a time and then rotate regularly.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 22, 2021)

It sure would be cool if we could see the well-after pictures - after the new owners get done doing their thing.
I think I might even sleep better.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> @debodun   I’d like to make a suggestion.  You love so many of your Knick knacks and pictures, but they get lost in the masses on display.   Get some nice shelves and only put about 1/4 or less on display at a time.  Pick a theme.  Set other boxes with the same or different theme aside and every three months, change out the display totally.  Less is more and you’ll eventually get to enjoy all of it.
> 
> You can do the same with photos & pictures.  Only a few at a time and then rotate regularly.


And dust when you rotate! What a great idea!


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 22, 2021)

Murphy Oil Soap works well on wood items.
A few things  you mentioned  sounded like they had dust of the ages on them.
With them you  can  wash with damp  cloth & Murphy Oil soap & rinse  till they are clean.

It also is  good on leather.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

That is impressive progress!

And I like the idea of the before and after pictures of each section.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

Exhausting work, but you're progressing really well Deb.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like you are working really hard, Deb.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 23, 2021)

Deb?? did  you  make it through the storm ,,OK?


----------



## Remy (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm following your progress. I hope you sell a lot at your sale. I'd recommend again to have a sale at your new place once you are recovered from the move. You might get a different demographic of customers. 

And don't forget to donate.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2021)

The storm Henri was not as bad as first predicted, at least in my local area. We had light to moderate rain for two days, even having peeks of sun in between. I think downstate got it much worse.

I have pretty much cleaned out three rooms upstairs except for items like bookcases and other large item furniture. I can move knickknacks, but things like my computer, bed, and personal care items will be the last things.

I don't know what kind of set up the previous owners had for cable. There something in the basement that looks like a modem with a blinking blue light, but it's not the same as what I have.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2021)

On the final day of moving have your bed set up and made *the first thing. *

That way, after unpacking other things all day, when you're exhausted you could just fall into a ready made bed.


----------



## Devi (Aug 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't know what kind of set up the previous owners had for cable. There something in the basement that looks like a modem with a blinking blue light, but it's not the same as what I have.


Can you call a/the local cable company to inquire about it? Specifically, whether the house's previous owners had an account with them. (I'm going to guess that the modem, if it _is_ a modem, was left behind by them. Similarly, I would assume that if the previous owners owned the modem, they would have taken it with them.)

Tip: if your cable company rents modems to its customers, it's cheaper to buy your own if possible (and if the cable company will accept that type of setup). Of course, it's more costly at first, but eventually your purchase will have paid for itself and you'll have no further cost.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2021)

I only made one trip today. It's so warm and humid that after one trip, I'm staggering around like a drunk, have a splitting headache, feel disorientated and the muscles in my arms feel like they're vibrating.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2021)

Sounds like you haven't been drinking much water,Deb.
Sit  down with  glass of ice water , try to relax.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2021)

I usually have a drink of tea or water before heading out, but I am a prodigious perspirerer, so I probably get depleted quickly.

People have told me to take my time since I am under no time constraints, ture in a way, but not true in another. I'd like to get my old home on the market before winter sets in and I have to maintain 2 homes over the cold season. Fewer people probably looks at houses during winter, also.


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

You’re a hard worker, @debodun.  

Take an hour or two to rest, right after drinking a big glass of water.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm not usually such a hard worker, but like I mentioned I'm under self-motivation to sell the old house as quickly as possible.

BTW - If I drank a BIG glass of water, I wouldn't get much rest.


----------



## Devi (Aug 24, 2021)

Deb, it sounds like you might have heat exhaustion. Water, plus some salt, might help.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 24, 2021)

So proud of you for your progress, Deb.
But...
It sounds like you're doing it all on your own....do try to get help.
Please keep yourself hydrated, don't skip meals, eat, keep your energy up, take rest breaks and don't forget to sleep.
Will be happy when you're settled in your new home and ENJOYING.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> It sounds like you're doing it all on your own....do try to get help.


Yeah....acquaintances always say "If you need any help, let me know." Then when I ask it's, "Oh, I'd love to help you, but... 
1) I have to walk the dog."
2) I have to wash my hair."
3) I'll be away for the next 4 weeks."
4) did you ask 'so and so' first?"
5) there a "Twilight Zone" marathon on TV."
6) it's laundry week for me."
7) I'm down with a bad case of indolence."

See how that goes?


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 25, 2021)

Maybe you  should say,,"TO,,bad.
I was offering XX $s for a day's work,"

See if their tune changes.


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2021)

Deb, I have missed some of the moving story, but just wanted to say congratulations on finally making progress. Soon it will all be done and you can relax knowing it was a job well done and you did it all on your own.


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> Deb, it sounds like you might have heat exhaustion. Water, plus some salt, might help.


If the salt doesn't do it, a little potassium might help.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2021)

I didn't do any moving today. After grocery shopping, I was too tired with all this heat and humidity.

Also, I was looking for a local real estate agent online and there one that offered a questionnaire: "How much is your home worth on the real estate market."
I answered the questions and submitted. Never got an evaluation - just an email from an agent asking me to stop at the office to discuss it. What a come-on...
​​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't do any moving today. After grocery shopping, I was too tired with all this heat and humidity.
> 
> Also, I was looking for a local real estate agent online and there one that offered a questionnaire: "How much is your home worth on the real estate market."
> I answered the questions and submitted. Never got an evaluation - just an email from an agent asking me to stop at the office to discuss it. What a come-on...
> ​​


Why not use the sellers or buyers agent from your new home purchase?


----------



## Jules (Aug 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> 7) I'm down with a bad case of indolence."




Those online evaluations are just to hook you in.  

Beware of how the agent advertises themselves.  Number one listing agent doesn’t mean they’re a top seller.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Why not use the sellers or buyers agent from your new home purchase?


Just looking around.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's in boxes at my new house or downstairs in a pile waiting for my Labor Day weekend sale.


A year from now, will it matter if you got a few dollars for all the stuff you have?


----------



## Remy (Aug 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't do any moving today. After grocery shopping, I was too tired with all this heat and humidity.
> 
> Also, I was looking for a local real estate agent online and there one that offered a questionnaire: "How much is your home worth on the real estate market."
> I answered the questions and submitted. Never got an evaluation - just an email from an agent asking me to stop at the office to discuss it. What a come-on...
> ​​


deb, if someone is a bit jerky, don't let that sway your decision too much. Not that you, or anyone deserves total disrespect or out right meanness. In that case leave. But I looked at a mobile in a park, the seller was there and my agent asked him, at my request, how old the roof was. He answered like a valley boy "I don't know." I was like WTF and it made me lose interest. Looking back, I wish I had made an offer on that place and didn't give any mind to the fact that the guy was a dweeb. 

Just find someone who can list and sell that house once you are ready. That's your ultimate goal.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yeah....acquaintances always say "If you need any help, let me know." Then when I ask it's, "Oh, I'd love to help you, but...
> 1) I have to walk the dog."
> 2) I have to wash my hair."
> 3) I'll be away for the next 4 weeks."
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, Deb.
Was always taught.....be helpful to others.....and most certainly to older ones.
So.....my calculations say it's payback time, i'm in the older category.......hear lots of excuses......Sad.


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2021)

bowmore said:


> A year from now, will it matter if you got a few dollars for all the stuff you have?


There are the posts about cat piss on boxes stored for so long they stuck to the floor. Pics of furniture left to deteriorate yet valuable, selling if possible beats storing again.

The home she is moving too looks well kept. The home she wants to sell  not so much.  Probably whatever she can get between the items for sale & the home she wants to sell. Offsetting the cash purchase price of her new home will probably be welcomed.

Anyone want to bet within 3 years the new home will not look the same because the exterior & interior maintenance needed to maintain the new home  will not be done? But the driveway will still be filled on yard sale day with the valuables she displays now.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a bit of experience trying to sell off furniture and other goods from a household. My first was when my sister died and unknown to me, I was named executor of her Estate in her Will. The second was when my mother went into an old folks home Oct. 2020. In both cases, I was always surprised at how little I was able to get for even antique, hand crafted furniture in very good condition, let alone normal everyday stuff. 


I had about 20 pieces of stuff as show in the photos above and was only able to get about $6,500.00 in total for it all. That was my mother's stuff and sold through an auctioneer so there was another 20% above that that he took but if fairness, he did all the work including moving the stuff out to the buyers so I was happy to take the money and run as I was on a very tight deadline!

The issue with furniture is someone has to transport it. That's always an issue. You have to make it really worth their time and effort to come get it or, have a delivery system where you can ship it to the buyer and that's a huge pain & expensive! Marketplace and the like is fine but you put up with the no-shows and those that will beat you down to nothing at times. If you have the time, hold out for what you think it's worth. If you don't have the time, dump it for what you can get and move on. Life's too short!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I have a bit of experience trying to sell off furniture and other goods from a household. My first was when my sister died and unknown to me, I was named executor of her Estate in her Will. The second was when my mother went into an old folks home Oct. 2020. In both cases, I was always surprised at how little I was able to get for even antique, hand crafted furniture in very good condition, let alone normal everyday stuff.
> View attachment 180447
> View attachment 180450
> I had about 20 pieces of stuff as show in the photos above and was only able to get about $6,500.00 in total for it all. That was my mother's stuff and sold through an auctioneer so there was another 20% above that that he took but if fairness, he did all the work including moving the stuff out to the buyers so I was happy to take the money and run as I was on a very tight deadline!
> ...


How long did it take you to 'rid' of it all?   And by the way, love your white carpet; it's just like your fur.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How long did it take you to 'rid' of it all?   And by the way, love your white carpet; it's just like your fur.


I got in there Oct. 19th and was gone Nov. 18th. The house was sold and closed on Nov 16th so approx. 1 month. I stayed a couple extra days for her 100th birthday on Nov. 17th. 
It was a 3 story house and she had kept everything since I was born, that's for sure!! It was a big job and I got lucky in some cases but worked very hard for the entire month - just like I expect @debodun has.
Her white carpet was very nice - great underpadding too! It was like walking on a cloud, even after 25 years of her living there.


----------



## Jules (Aug 25, 2021)

Knight said:


> Anyone want to bet within 3 years the new home will not look the same because the exterior & interior maintenance needed to maintain the new home will not be done? But the driveway will still be filled on yard sale day with the valuables she displays now.


That’s rather mean.  Deb is working extremely hard.  There’s no need to be negative.  She inherited an old house and it’s not easy for a senior woman alone to deal with everything.


----------



## Jules (Aug 25, 2021)

@MrPants  That chest is beautiful.  With my husband’s help we gutted and sold my mother’s house very quickly.  Sold some, gave some to my family, shipped a little out west for myself and essentially donated the rest.  It was just stuff.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> That’s rather mean.  Deb is working extremely hard.  There’s no need to be negative.  She inherited an old house and it’s not easy for a senior woman alone to deal with everything.


I agree! If you look at the before and after photos deb has posted, she has done an amazing amount of work with NO help.BUT, she has to change her mindset about eking out every last dollar from all the junk.
Case in point- she advertised those drapes for $5-why? in the scheme of things it is not worth the bother-throw them out!
She has had 2 people look at her stuff and was told it was junk not worth their while. These are professionals, why not listen to them?
As Mr. Pants said, "life is to short" to hold rummage sales every weekend with the lookie loos and no shows. At some point  you will have to let go or spend the rest of your life having rummage sales every weekend.


----------



## Knight (Aug 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> That’s rather mean.  Deb is working extremely hard.  There’s no need to be negative.  She inherited an old house and it’s not easy for a senior woman alone to deal with everything.


It's an opinion based on pics & posts by Deb. According to Deb she has lived in that inherited home for 46 years. 
Just going on the pics & posts of the deterioration, cat pissed on boxes, years of no routine maintenance.  If the posts were generated by a male would the bet be mean?


----------



## MrPants (Aug 26, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I agree! If you look at the before and after photos deb has posted, she has done an amazing amount of work with NO help.BUT, she has to change her mindset about eking out every last dollar from all the junk.
> Case in point- she advertised those drapes for $5-why? in the scheme of things it is not worth the bother-throw them out!
> She has had 2 people look at her stuff and was told it was junk not worth their while. These are professionals, why not listen to them?
> As Mr. Pants said, "life is to short" to hold rummage sales every weekend with the lookie loos and no shows. At some point  you will have to let go or spend the rest of your life having rummage sales every weekend.


I completely understand debs disappointment with people not showing up when they say they will on top of not getting what she probably feels the stuff is worth. I have experienced the same thing many many times while sorting out household contents and selling them off. You can only do so much and spend so much time doing it or it just becomes such a negative experience. 
There was one item, a kids pine bedroom set in excellent condition that I felt should be worth at least $200.00. Some lady, after being a no show several times, finally showed up and said she would only pay $50.00 for it. I told her to have a nice day then donated the set to Habitat for Humanity instead of selling to her for an insulting price. Oddly enough, I felt really good about that after the fact


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2021)

Knight said:


> If the posts were generated by a male would the bet be mean?


Yes.  



MrPants said:


> instead of selling to her for an insulting price. Oddly enough, I felt really good about that after the fact


That’s exactly what I do.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

The Queen's bedchamber


----------



## Lee (Aug 30, 2021)

Deb, are you keeping the cat pictures? Keep the one of the white cat with the red collar. So cute and I am sure you can find a spot in your new place for it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, I am keeping all but the jigsaw puzzle that was glued onto cardboard.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 30, 2021)

It looks like you have a lot of small figurines on the shelves in that first 'before picture'. I assume they are all made of breakable material such as china or whatnot so did you have to wrap all those individually in tissue paper or something before boxing them? I remember doing that with glassware and other breakable items at my mothers place and is was a lot of extra work!


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

I wrap loosely in newspaper.


----------



## Knight (Aug 30, 2021)

As you move how about some before & after pics of the rooms in your new home.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looking good, Deb!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I got in there Oct. 19th and was gone Nov. 18th. The house was sold and closed on Nov 16th so approx. 1 month. I stayed a couple extra days for her 100th birthday on Nov. 17th.
> It was a 3 story house and she had kept everything since I was born, that's for sure!! It was a big job and I got lucky in some cases but worked very hard for the entire month - just like I expect @debodun has.
> Her white carpet was very nice - great underpadding too! It was like walking on a cloud, even after 25 years of her living there.


Gosh, you did very well with that huge job you had to do!


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2021)

You must fall into bed completely worn out after these long days you’re putting in.  Slowly but surely you’re getting there.

If you’re taking the shelving, perhaps you can paint it all the same colour.


----------

